
PHP vs. Python vs. Ruby in 2017 - artf
http://www.pixelcrayons.com/blog/web/php-vs-python-vs-ruby-comparison/amp/
======
LordWinstanley
F __kin ' Hell! I've read a few vacuous, non-articles in my time. But that's
right up there with the worst. Why would anyone think that that nursery school
drivel was a good fit for HN's readership?

------
ajohnclark
This is shit. Ruby wins usability, really?

